# Can i use clisp as shell ?



## sw2wolf (Oct 17, 2011)

```
>cat /etc/shells
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/shells,v 1.5.36.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#
# List of acceptable shells for chpass(1).
# Ftpd will not allow users to connect who are not using
# one of these shells.

/bin/sh
/bin/csh
/bin/tcsh
/usr/local/libexec/git-core/git-shell
/usr/local/bin/bash
/usr/local/bin/rbash
/use/local/bin/clisp
```

Then i change the user's login shell to clisp.  But i cannot login using clisp as shell.

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## oops (Oct 17, 2011)

Did you specify full path? I can login to clisp shell just fine.
`$ pw user show -a | fgrep clisp`

```
foo:*:1001:1001::0:0::/home/foo:/usr/local/bin/clisp
```

And to test you can run login(1) from another shell such as /bin/sh.

```
$ login foo
Last login: Mon Oct 17 13:40:52 on ttyv0
  i i i i i i i       ooooo    o        ooooooo   ooooo   ooooo
  I I I I I I I      8     8   8           8     8     o  8    8
  I  \ `+' /  I      8         8           8     8        8    8
   \  `-+-'  /       8         8           8      ooooo   8oooo
    `-__|__-'        8         8           8           8  8
        |            8     o   8           8     o     8  8
  ------+------       ooooo    8oooooo  ooo8ooo   ooooo   8

Welcome to GNU CLISP 2.49 (2010-07-07) <http://clisp.cons.org/>

Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Michael Stoll 1992, 1993
Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Marcus Daniels 1994-1997
Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Pierpaolo Bernardi, Sam Steingold 1998
Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Sam Steingold 1999-2000
Copyright (c) Sam Steingold, Bruno Haible 2001-2010

Type :h and hit Enter for context help.

[1]> (describe 'while)

WHILE is the symbol WHILE, lies in #<PACKAGE COMMON-LISP-USER>, is accessible in 1 package COMMON-LISP-USER.

 #<PACKAGE COMMON-LISP-USER> is the package named COMMON-LISP-USER. It has 2 nicknames CL-USER, USER.
 It imports the external symbols of 2 packages COMMON-LISP, EXT and exports no symbols, but no package uses these exports.

[2]>
Bye.
```


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 17, 2011)

```
/use/local/bin/clisp
   ^---- should be /usr
```


----------



## sw2wolf (Oct 18, 2011)

```
>pw user show -a | fgrep clisp
sw2wolf:*:1000:0::0:0:sw2wolf:/home/sw2wolf:/usr/local/bin/clisp

>/bin/sh
$login sw2wolf
Last login: Tue Oct 18 15:15:05 on tty??
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.

FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE (MYKERNEL) #3: Fri Sep 30 15:23:56 CST 2011
  i i i i i i i       ooooo    o        ooooooo   ooooo   ooooo
  I I I I I I I      8     8   8           8     8     o  8    8
  I  \ `+' /  I      8         8           8     8        8    8
   \  `-+-'  /       8         8           8      ooooo   8oooo
    `-__|__-'        8         8           8           8  8
        |            8     o   8           8     o     8  8
  ------+------       ooooo    8oooooo  ooo8ooo   ooooo   8

Welcome to GNU CLISP 2.49 (2010-07-07) <http://clisp.cons.org/>
...
```

thanks!


----------

